# advance order tomb kings



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have just been on GW website and the tomb kings are now up for advance ordering if anyone is interested. Here is the link: 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440004a&rootCatGameStyle=wh

if i am in the wrong can the moderators delete this please.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Holy Sphinx :shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Rathios1337 said:


> Holy Sphinx :shok:


Holy f***ing hell of a Sphinx is more like it. Those Sphinxes are damn awesome! :biggrin:

Lord of the Night


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Such beautiful models and really nice to see new units for the army...

BUT....£33.50 for 3 of those snake riders??? £25.50 for 10 skeletons?? those prices are the only thing making me hesitant about starting a TK army...

£30 for the Casket of Souls, says it all....

in saying that, Grey Knights codex + new Tomb kings stuff= strong desire to do pre-heresy Thousand Sons


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The Sphinx is Awesome, as are the snake riders. However, Hellpit. Arachnarok. Sphinx. Is warhammer now MonsterHammer?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Im thinking of getting a sphinx or two, just to paint up, that things amazing. (maybe ill tailor one into a DE Talos >D)


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

there are a bit pricey but then the snake things make two different units as does the sphinx thing, i am now kicking myself, i have an unpainted and unbuilt army of chaos that is looking like it will never be done and this new tomb king one will instead


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Creon said:


> The Sphinx is Awesome, as are the snake riders. However, Hellpit. Arachnarok. Sphinx. Is warhammer now MonsterHammer?


warhamer has had large creatures and warmachines right from the off, they are no different from dragons,wyverns,steam tanks and war alters.


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

Man those are some nice models. Sure would like to get a hold of a few of them.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

vulcan666 said:


> there are a bit pricey but then the snake things make two different units as does the sphinx thing


true but you'd have to choose which to build sadly can't do both


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Im thinking of getting a sphinx or two, just to paint up, that things amazing. (maybe ill tailor one into a DE Talos >D)


I'd only play Dark Eldar, maybe Grey Knights, but that War Sphinx is definitely going on my list, Models to Buy Just So I Have Them. Its that cool. Though while I do like it, I wouldn't want my Sphinx to have a human mask face. I want the skull-faced version.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> warhamer has had large creatures and warmachines right from the off, they are no different from dragons,wyverns,steam tanks and war alters.


No, they're getting larger and larger models, and bigger bases, and more wounds. A dragon is nothing compared to that huge spider, now


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Creon said:


> No, they're getting larger and larger models, and bigger bases, and more wounds. A dragon is nothing compared to that huge spider, now


And that is a very good thing. Now hopefully the next monster model they release will be a Chaos Dragon, I really want to see how they'll remake them into an updated format. That and we need a some kind of huge Dragon model, their too cool to be left out! :bigggrin:

Lord of the Night


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Makes a change from herohammer. It also certainly also gives the impression that games would be more like target practice for the cannon crews of the old world.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'd only play Dark Eldar, maybe Grey Knights, but that War Sphinx is definitely going on my list, Models to Buy Just So I Have Them. Its that cool. Though while I do like it, I wouldn't want my Sphinx to have a human mask face. I want the skull-faced version.
> 
> Lord of the Night


oh i am in full agreement with you there.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Not a fan of the sphinx, don't like the weapons, but its is impressive for sure. and REALLY don't like the cobra-knights. Though the new tombguard are quite impressive


Heres hoping they keep their awesome flavour and prayers.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Creon said:


> The Sphinx is Awesome, as are the snake riders. However, Hellpit. Arachnarok. Sphinx. Is warhammer now MonsterHammer?


What bitsandkits said. Also i would point out that there has been a sphinx in warhammer epic (or whatever the whfb version of that is) for ages. I think it's just cus they've got the technology to make it now.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are some nice pics.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Wouldn't take much to turn the Sepulchral Stalkers into easy Wraiths for my Necrons.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

New Tomb Kings. :yahoo:
This so means I'll dig forth my Tomb Kings and start to make them into a army once again.
Those Tomb Guard are awesome, not to talk about the sphinx.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone notice this looks like a hardcover book too?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It is hard cover price and the fact that you can see the hard cover proves it.


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

i really want to start a tomb king army now, they are i think better than vampires and look just amazing, the sphinx is mount for a lord which means to hell with price i want too, one as a mount and the other will be the deathsphinx mostly because it can insto kill monsters


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to admit I think the warspinx looks a little shit when compared next to a Necrosphinx.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, I agree with all that has been said. That Sphinx is bloody awesome! The paint job is insane. Get your golds out people, they're comin'! Any here getting one of these and is any one planning any different colour schemes?


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Anyone notice this looks like a hardcover book too?


I talked to the manager at my local GW and he said it's pretty much been confirmed that Fantasy books are going to be hardcover from now on, but there's no plans to do so with 40k as of yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Yep, I agree with all that has been said. That Sphinx is bloody awesome! The paint job is insane. Get your golds out people, they're comin'! Any here getting one of these and is any one planning any different colour schemes?


Well I'm not a collector yet but I have devised a scheme for them based on a custom army I thought up once Tomb Kings found their way into my heads.

I'd paint the body in gold, the same as the armor in that picture, and the armoring would be in white gold. To symbolize the richness of my Tomb Kings everything would be cast in gold, regular gold would be common for them and the rarer white gold to be their armor colourings.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

vulcan666 said:


> there are a bit pricey but then the snake things make two different units as does the sphinx thing,


I'm feeling like this is an increasingly strong trend for GW. Kits now come with tons of cool extra bits, but a very low model count for the price.


----------



## Thoughtweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

I know I don't play Tomb Kings, and may never do so...but I think that Sphinx is in the category of "must get and paint just because it is ~so~ awesome!".

Having said that, I am also a bit puzzled. I have completed flipping through the Tomb Kings army list entries twice now on the Canadian site, and I have not seen any sign of the Bone Giant. Is this just me being blind or has anybody else noticed it?

Edit: Never mind...that's what I get for not scrolling all the way down when the work network still uses IE6. The Bone Giant is showing up at the very bottom of the page instead of with the others. Silly me.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Finally we get some love!!! The sphinx is definitely my favourite model gw have EVER produced. O well cometh te 10,000 scrubs to TK . Then again O&G will likely out compete them


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't play Tomb Kings, I don't even play fantasy. But I am definitely going to get a Necroshinx, that model is just pure awesome.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

new pics up on GW site with a nice looking necrosphinx painted with a mummified face :drinks:


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

The sphinx is incredible!! :shok:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

A mere 205 odd pounds to get 2x Tomb Guard 2x Sphinx (Gotta make them both ) Book, Battle magic and 2x snaky kit.

Bargain, now which bill not to pay at the end of the month. :laugh:

This is a interesting bit from the getting started article...



> Statues of Warsphinxes, Necrolith Colossi and Hierotitans tower above the skeletal legions, ready to smite the living with their huge stone limbs or massive jade blades....


Necrolith Colossi and Hierotitans smell of Warhammer Forge, heres's hoping.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> A mere 205 odd pounds to get 2x Tomb Guard 2x Sphinx (Gotta make them both ) Book, Battle magic and 2x snaky kit.
> 
> Bargain, now which bill not to pay at the end of the month. :laugh:
> 
> ...


I hate you all for being able to read the army book... Also amazed it hasn't been leaked in german or something yet lol!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what the weapon options for the skelly warriors are? Did they get that khoplesh thingy that was rumoured?


----------

